# Can the nub theory ever be wrong ? Help please!



## Tripltemum3

We had our scan done yesterday at 13 weeks . Ive only just seen about the nub theory !! Any guesses ? Those bits to me looked like boy bits but apparently it can be completely different :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







A48E0746-50B7-4484-811C-2D69722891FD.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 54


----------



## Blessedwithh3

Boy!


----------



## AsheBro

I don't think any method is ever 100% accurate. as my dad says the only way to know 100% is when baby's born.


----------



## NovaStar

The skull looks rounded to me, I predict girl.


----------



## winterbabies3

Boy


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Girl!!
Straight nub and rounded chin!


----------



## 221alexandra

girl!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## LunaRose

I don't think its very reliable, but looks like a girl nub to me! :pink:


----------



## missielibra

Looks like a :pink: to me. If I recall properly, the nub for a boy is more angled towards the top, more vertical. This nub looks very horizontal to me, like a girl.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Looks more girly to me too, nub theory is 85% with a perfect pic which I dont feel yours is, any more pics! :)


----------

